# breeding rats



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

How do people euthanise there feeder rats mice or multis? 

I've done it will baking soda mixed with vinigar. But found it a little messy.. I've read about using nos but can't seem to find anywhere to buy a gas tank of it in bristol. I also can't find anywhere to buy a co2 tank in bristol either. It will be much less messy with gas strait from a rather than creating it with soda and vinigar. Anyone know where I can get tanks n regulators?


----------



## RyBa (May 20, 2014)

Try a dive shop for a bottle and regulator.


----------



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

They won't sell a co2 or nos bottle though. As no one wants that under water


----------



## RyBa (May 20, 2014)

Try Bristol Gas Supplies - Comprehensive Range of Gas & Gas Products they do cellar gasses, which is co2.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I snap the necks, so much quicker and less hassle


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

A quick sharp tap on the head with a wooden spoon does the trick for, EVERYTIME.


----------



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't want the mess with hitting them on the head. There's nose bleed and everything and want a cleaner kill. Plus if I have like 30 rats to cull I want to put them all in a box. Put the co2 in there and leave them till there asleep for the last time rather than doing it individually


----------



## jollyjack (Aug 3, 2010)

Halfords sell sig co2 cylinders 600g and regulators all you need is a hose and a tub I've used these for the last 4 years with no problems :2thumb:


----------



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sig co2? What do u mean by that? How long will a 600gram cylinder last? And how much are they?


----------



## jollyjack (Aug 3, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

Send pm again please as I don't have one


----------



## jollyjack (Aug 3, 2010)

I use sip co2 cylinders cost £17 and sip regulator cost £18 all from Halfords I use a 5 ltr rub with a aquarium air hose between the two works well if you send me your email I'll sent you some photos


----------



## burrows6154 (Oct 25, 2012)

[email protected] 

That's my email. Thank you


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

17 quid a pop...no thanks, vinigar and baking powder works just as good...


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

jollyjack said:


> I use sip co2 cylinders cost £17 and sip regulator cost £18 all from Halfords I use a 5 ltr rub with a aquarium air hose between the two works well if you send me your email I'll sent you some photos


This is what I use. Does the job perfectly. And the cylinder lasts for ages. 

To do a good job of euthanasia you need a low dose to knock them unconscious, then once they are out you can increase the CO2 the finish them job. Too high a concentration to start with causes irritation in their respiratory system. A co2 cyclinder and regulator gives you control to do it properly.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

pop down to your local public house and buy a bottle of co2 from the landlord, I use a hosepipe and jubilee clip to fasten it to the bottle. works great and will last for years and years, ive never had any problems.


----------

